# 3d participation down?



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

We had a really nice shoot in Western Pa today and only had 40 shooters show up. Use to get 100 or more 5 years ago.


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

Here in Alabama we have (had) chapters from north to south. In the last few years we've seen attendance drop by at least 50%. We've had several chapters fold due to lack of participation as well as lack of help from club members. I ran a chapter for 7 years and finally realized it wasn't worth the effort. I personally think that the younger generation isn't interested because it's not fast paced like video games and they don't like being outdoors in the heat (cold). Very few families show up to the tournaments. A lot of our members throughout the state go and participate in ASA events and don't support the local chapters. We used to average 100 plus at each tournament up to a few years ago, this year we had 19 show up over the weekend.......It's sad but it's and unfortunate sign of the times.


----------



## Methodman (Feb 15, 2015)

It seems unless its "an Event"-100 targets, pig roast, raffles, and so on, its tough to get participation. 

Or is it that there are soooo many clubs doing it, that #s get diluted down among the shoots? 

It all ticks me off. I played rugby until my body said "Nope. No more of that!" Then I switched to soccer. Im 49 and still hang with the college players and high schoolers in our pick up league. But soon...archery is all 'll have left for a sport. Hate to see it die. my kid has done well and I'd hate for him to lose his main sport as well.

Really, where else can you have a great time for 12 bucks???????????


----------



## Scottspot50 (Nov 21, 2017)

Just need a couple of movies with the star engaged in Archery.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

Scottspot50 said:


> Just need a couple of movies with the star engaged in Archery.


Sad but probably true. Could it be advertising? The word not getting out to the right people?? Wonder if archery ppt is down all around??? Waiting for the next Katniss or Legolas???


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

*Legal? range finders for 3 D shoots*

sorry this is posted twice and I can't seem to delete it from this thread.... mia culpa


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Our circuit is holding steady. We average around 90 shooters per shoot. Sometimes as much as 170.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

We get 30-50 shooters on our Thursday night shoots and our Sunday 3D league does pretty well but I'm not sure on the average attendance..... It seems like there were more participants earlier in the season but attendance seems to drop off when the those at the bottom of the leader board realize they don't have a shot (pun intended) at the prizes.... The last few weeks it has been mainly the guys/gals in the top 15 positions have been shooting.....at least that's what it seems like to me....


----------



## Bamahunter89 (Jul 20, 2018)

I shot my first 3D tournament over the weekend and had a great time. Hate that i waited so close to hunting season to try it. Plan on shooting everyone i can next year when they start back up.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Bamahunter89 said:


> I shot my first 3D tournament over the weekend and had a great time. Hate that i waited so close to hunting season to try it. *Plan on shooting everyone i can* next year when they start back up.


Careful :mg:


----------



## BeanHeadFred (Jul 24, 2018)

There are a few places local to me that have some tournaments over the summer. I've always thought about going to shoot in one but I haven't done it yet. I would have to go alone, and that's pretty intimidating to me. I don't know anything about how tournaments work. I guess I feel like I would just be in the way lol. Maybe that's something that clubs could do to increase their attendance. Have a day or two and set up a class where people could come and learn how to participate. It might also give people like me a chance to meet some folks that I could team up with. If our local clubs would offer something like that I would be all over it.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

BeanHeadFred said:


> There are a few places local to me that have some tournaments over the summer. I've always thought about going to shoot in one but I haven't done it yet. I would have to go alone, and that's pretty intimidating to me. I don't know anything about how tournaments work. I guess I feel like I would just be in the way lol. Maybe that's something that clubs could do to increase their attendance. Have a day or two and set up a class where people could come and learn how to participate. It might also give people like me a chance to meet some folks that I could team up with. If our local clubs would offer something like that I would be all over it.


Just go on out there and hang out for a while. Someone will pick you up and show you the ropes. You will be kicking yourself that you didn't go sooner.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

BeanHeadFred said:


> There are a few places local to me that have some tournaments over the summer. I've always thought about going to shoot in one but I haven't done it yet. I would have to go alone, and that's pretty intimidating to me. I don't know anything about how tournaments work. I guess I feel like I would just be in the way lol. Maybe that's something that clubs could do to increase their attendance. Have a day or two and set up a class where people could come and learn how to participate. It might also give people like me a chance to meet some folks that I could team up with. If our local clubs would offer something like that I would be all over it.


Just go out to the shoot.... I met some of my best and closest friends by "chance" at 3D or indoor archery shoots. When I was very new to 3D, I told the guys in the group 'I'm new to this, if I'm about to break a rule, etiquette or anything remotely stupid, let me know."

I'll give you an example, at my second 3D shoot ever, I saw the signs prohibiting range finders so I left it in my truck. It was my turn to shoot first and I hit really high in the spine. I turned to the group and said "I guess that's closer than 40 yards...." Not realizing that the group I "linked up with" were actually shooting for prizes and using IBO rules. I didn't know any better and I'm fairly certain, they figured out it wasn't a 40 yard shot long before I opened my mouth. One of the guys explained the tourney rules and how me calling out distances could be considered cheating.... So for the next few shoots I warned everyone in the group a head of time, "I'm new and don't have all the rules memorized, stop me before I do something stupid!" They were some great dudes and I shot with them once a week throughout that summer. I have since found people that are at or very near my level so I'm not getting my ass kicked every week....


----------



## BeanHeadFred (Jul 24, 2018)

sagecreek said:


> Just go on out there and hang out for a while. Someone will pick you up and show you the ropes. You will be kicking yourself that you didn't go sooner.





HalonShooter60X said:


> Just go out to the shoot.... I met some of my best and closest friends by "chance" at 3D or indoor archery shoots. When I was very new to 3D, I told the guys in the group 'I'm new to this, if I'm about to break a rule, etiquette or anything remotely stupid, let me know."
> 
> I'll give you an example, at my second 3D shoot ever, I saw the signs prohibiting range finders so I left it in my truck. It was my turn to shoot first and I hit really high in the spine. I turned to the group and said "I guess that's closer than 40 yards...." Not realizing that the group I "linked up with" were actually shooting for prizes and using IBO rules. I didn't know any better and I'm fairly certain, they figured out it wasn't a 40 yard shot long before I opened my mouth. One of the guys explained the tourney rules and how me calling out distances could be considered cheating.... So for the next few shoots I warned everyone in the group a head of time, "I'm new and don't have all the rules memorized, stop me before I do something stupid!" They were some great dudes and I shot with them once a week throughout that summer. I have since found people that are at or very near my level so I'm not getting my ass kicked every week....


Thanks guys. It sounds like I need to bite the bullet and get out there. HalonShooter, calling out the range sounds exactly like something I would do!


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

BeanHeadFred said:


> There are a few places local to me that have some tournaments over the summer. I've always thought about going to shoot in one but I haven't done it yet. I would have to go alone, and that's pretty intimidating to me. I don't know anything about how tournaments work. I guess I feel like I would just be in the way lol. Maybe that's something that clubs could do to increase their attendance. Have a day or two and set up a class where people could come and learn how to participate. It might also give people like me a chance to meet some folks that I could team up with. If our local clubs would offer something like that I would be all over it.


Don’t be afraid to show up by yourself. Introduce yourself at the registration area, and let them know up front that you are new to 3D, and ask them which class you fit in. More than likely they’ll pair you up with a group with at least one experienced person. Tell your group you are new, and ask questions as you have them. Most people I’ve met are happy to answer questions.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

BeanHeadFred said:


> Thanks guys. It sounds like I need to bite the bullet and get out there. HalonShooter, calling out the range sounds exactly like something I would do!


If you were closer, I'd invite you out with me and my friends... we took 2 different newbies out with us this year!!! There's always room for one more!!!


----------



## BeanHeadFred (Jul 24, 2018)

CamoQuest said:


> Don’t be afraid to show up by yourself. Introduce yourself at the registration area, and let them know up front that you are new to 3D, and ask them which class you fit in. More than likely they’ll pair you up with a group with at least one experienced person. Tell your group you are new, and ask questions as you have them. Most people I’ve met are happy to answer questions.


Sound advice, thanks! I tend to over-analyze things in my mind and that never helps!


----------



## BeanHeadFred (Jul 24, 2018)

HalonShooter60X said:


> If you were closer, I'd invite you out with me and my friends... we took 2 different newbies out with us this year!!! There's always room for one more!!!


I wish I was, that would be great! If work ever brings me your way I'll hold you to it!


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

BeanHeadFred said:


> Sound advice, thanks! I tend to over-analyze things in my mind and that never helps!


I can sympathize with this. I drove an hour and a half to the first shoot I ever went to, a girl alone, with a bow I bought by myself, a few arrows, and I was so nervous I could hardly think. I didn’t know anyone there, but I wanted to learn and was tired of shooting alone in my backyard. It was more fun than I’d had in years! The people were easy going and helpful, and I left that day with the beginning of solid friendship. I’ve since moved to the same town as the club, and those friends are now considered family. I think there were more archery club members at my wedding than actual blood kin, and I have a big family, lol! 

Go with the idea of learning something new, or picking up ideas to try at home. Don’t worry about your score or how other people are doing, just relax and have fun.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Man just go you will meet folks and make friends and now is a great time to go as there are probably some " get ready for bow season," fun shoots in your area
If you go I can promise one of 2 things will happen you will leave smiling thinking man why did I wait so long and can't wait till the next weekend or leave crying going what was I thinking by doing this. Just so ya know 9 outta 10 can't wait till the next one


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

sagecreek said:


> Careful :mg:


Now that right there is funny!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

BeanHeadFred said:


> There are a few places local to me that have some tournaments over the summer. I've always thought about going to shoot in one but I haven't done it yet. I would have to go alone, and that's pretty intimidating to me. I don't know anything about how tournaments work. I guess I feel like I would just be in the way lol. Maybe that's something that clubs could do to increase their attendance. Have a day or two and set up a class where people could come and learn how to participate. It might also give people like me a chance to meet some folks that I could team up with. If our local clubs would offer something like that I would be all over it.


What part of Arkansas are you in? Lots of good clubs and shoots in that state. 
I’m in south missouri and go to shoots down there a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BudLKillin (Jul 9, 2018)

I just started shooting 3D again, Stopped because of having kids and buying a house. But now I try to take new people that haven't done it once they do it once there keep gong back so far


----------



## BeanHeadFred (Jul 24, 2018)

CamoQuest said:


> I can sympathize with this. I drove an hour and a half to the first shoot I ever went to, a girl alone, with a bow I bought by myself, a few arrows, and I was so nervous I could hardly think. I didn’t know anyone there, but I wanted to learn and was tired of shooting alone in my backyard. It was more fun than I’d had in years! The people were easy going and helpful, and I left that day with the beginning of solid friendship. I’ve since moved to the same town as the club, and those friends are now considered family. I think there were more archery club members at my wedding than actual blood kin, and I have a big family, lol!
> 
> Go with the idea of learning something new, or picking up ideas to try at home. Don’t worry about your score or how other people are doing, just relax and have fun.


That's awesome! It's nice to hear that most of the time people are friendly to newcomers. I've always figured I would show up with my raggedy old bow, and be the only one there that wasn't decked out in sponsorship gear. Lol


----------



## BeanHeadFred (Jul 24, 2018)

ar1220 said:


> Man just go you will meet folks and make friends and now is a great time to go as there are probably some " get ready for bow season," fun shoots in your area
> If you go I can promise one of 2 things will happen you will leave smiling thinking man why did I wait so long and can't wait till the next weekend or leave crying going what was I thinking by doing this. Just so ya know 9 outta 10 can't wait till the next one


I might cry if I lost all of my arrows! Lol


----------



## BeanHeadFred (Jul 24, 2018)

jonfinnell said:


> What part of Arkansas are you in? Lots of good clubs and shoots in that state.
> I’m in south missouri and go to shoots down there a lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live in Greenbrier, it's about an hour North of Little Rock. There is one 3D range that I go shoot every now and then just for fun, but I've never been to their tournaments. I've heard some of them are pretty big shoots. I know there are others in my area but I've never been to them. The one that I've been to is called Ingram's Archery.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

IMO it's a combination of generational and cost. Attendance seems to be down and the only class that looks to be growing is the senior class.


----------



## bowman extreme (Sep 22, 2003)

Yes in Northeast Ohio. All the clubs are saying the same thing.
It's just not exciting anymore. 

Most guys are having to get back to 40 yards just to start using the second pin.
Trophy shoots are gone and money shoots are not the cup of tea to suit the norm.
There are lots of reasons but the biggest is the fact that it is cookie cutter boring anymore.

One other big thing is cost. Not the cost of the shoot, because that hasn't changed (to any real degree) over decades.
Equipment cost. You are not going to draw people into a sport that requires overtime hours to support.
As numbers shrink, so does attendance.


----------



## KGen (May 31, 2010)

The problem I have is finding the Time, especially on Sundays. I think if shoots ran later on Sundays or even better Saturday afternoons they might get better participation.


----------



## Methodman (Feb 15, 2015)

As far as longer hours....gotta have staff to run the thing allllll day. 

On one hand I can see where its not as challenging with the equipment we are using today. Maybe we should raise the standards, distances? On the other hand......Im a very average shooter in my opinion, but finish in the placings or near them quite often. I see alot of body shots on the score cards, starting with mine. Even with top notch gear....its STILL ARCHERY. 345 IBO doesnt mean you have a rifle. 

I was pleased as all get out this weekend when I saw three 20 somethings show up at a shoot. They arrived on harleys(bows attached). Clearly millennial hipster types. 2 guys and a girl. One guy had a very cool older recurve. the girl had her arrows in her back pocket. They were clearly lost about 3d vs broadhead, where to go, how to score, so on. I had just finished and got them started. I told em not to worry about which targets, just have fun, fling some arrows. They were smiling big time before they even started. Hopefully we added a few regulars.


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

BeanHeadFred said:


> I live in Greenbrier, it's about an hour North of Little Rock. There is one 3D range that I go shoot every now and then just for fun, but I've never been to their tournaments. I've heard some of them are pretty big shoots. I know there are others in my area but I've never been to them. The one that I've been to is called Ingram's Archery.


 Here is a list of several clubs in Arkansas. There are a couple in Conway and several more very close to you. This list has club names addresses and phone numbers. 
I’ve been to Ingram’s, trail of tears, and shoots by central Arkansas Bowhunters, all were very fun and easy folks to get along with. 
I would also suggest a Road trip to Paris Arkansas (within 2 hours) to mountain springs Archery. They have a 3d course that is set up all the time. They have a cooler mounted on a tree that you put some money in, grab a scorecard and go shoot anytime you want. Very nice layout, it has marked stakes for different classes and everything and you can shoot anytime. I think it’s like $5 to shoot a round. I would suggest starting with either the 2nd or 3rd from the furthest stake color depending on how confident you are. 2nd to furthest us normally “Bowhunter class” distance. 
Most of all just like most have mentioned, just go jump in with both feet. Show up at a shoot and tell them your new and want to try it out. People are mostly great and friendly and love showing new people the sport. It’s a blast. 
I would try to meet up with you but I think normal tournament season is about over for this year. 

https://www.asaarchery.com/about-asa-federation/current-clubs/70-national-clubs/132-arkansas



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3D Archery (May 19, 2016)

Here in southern NY, attendance is down also. Most clubs now only draw about 30 to 35 shooters. Many are perplexed at why and I can understand that. The one thing they do not do is look at it from "prospects" perspective. 

Here are two questions you really have to ask about your event:

Why should someone come to our event
What is it that we offer that no one else does

People have many things vying for their time and money. What makes you their first choice? Too many clubs have the "Field of Dreams" mentality of "Hold it and they will come". Not gonna happen anymore. Clubs have to market, to do more and to really work the event.

The club I belong to has averaged 25 to 30 shooters per shoot for the past couple of years. I approached them to see if I could hold and run an event. They kindly agreed. The first thing I did was make my event different from anything in the area (In our arra we have 3 to 4 shoots every weekend). I re-did the signage, made a ton more signs so the course is easier to follow for people who have never been there before. I thought out each station, took time to make it just right. Marketed it on FB, Youtube, forums etc. I even did something they thought would kill the event. I charged $20! They normally charge $12, they just didn't think anyone would pay that much.

Well, we had 70 shooters and this was with a large two day event south of us, a large field archery shoot to the east and two other 3D shoots to the west. It is the most people they had in years, pulled people in from Connecticut, New Jersey and Pennsylvania. I made sure I spoke to everyone on the way in and out, not a single complaint about the price and the vast majority had a blast. Many asked if I will hold it again next year and several said I should hold it twice a year! 

The people are there, you just have to find them, convince them why they should choose you and the deliver more than they expected. It is not easy, but it is rewarding and effective.


----------



## SixShooter14 (Nov 1, 2013)

BeanHeadFred said:


> I live in Greenbrier, it's about an hour North of Little Rock. There is one 3D range that I go shoot every now and then just for fun, but I've never been to their tournaments. I've heard some of them are pretty big shoots. I know there are others in my area but I've never been to them. The one that I've been to is called Ingram's Archery.


Hey there Fred, you are very close to several 3D ranges. There's 2 in Conway I think. Central Arkansas Bowhunters and 12 Ring. Also there's a great shoot in Cave City and one this weekend in Ash Flat.

And I heard Ingram's might not be hosting shoots anymore. Just running the shop. But I'm not sure if they've made a decision yet.


We have an Arkansas shoot thread with a lot of ranges and shoots listed.
https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1182961&p=1108183187#post1108183187


----------



## SixShooter14 (Nov 1, 2013)

SixShooter14 said:


> Hey there Fred, you are very close to several 3D ranges. There's 2 in Conway I think. Central Arkansas Bowhunters and 12 Ring. Also there's a great shoot in Cave City and one this weekend in Ash Flat.
> 
> *And I heard Ingram's might not be hosting shoots anymore. Just running the shop. But I'm not sure if they've made a decision yet.*
> 
> ...


fyi
According to their FB, they will be hosting shoots for 2019.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> * People fed up with the slow, uber competitive, crowd?


Some of it, small clubs take the money and sit in the clubhouse. They have badly marked trails and unsafe places on the course and no one cares. One club we used to go to I got behind groups of 10 or 12 each time I went. I walked off the course and never went back. When I told the club about it they said they encourage family groups? LOL They have a sign that reads groups of 4 max when you sign in but no one enforces it. I now shoot trap and sporting clays and have a lot more fun doing it. Ill come back so day but for now I'm not missing it.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

rockyw said:


> Some of it, small clubs take the money and sit in the clubhouse. They have badly marked trails and unsafe places on the course and no one cares. One club we used to go to I got behind groups of 10 or 12 each time I went. I walked off the course and never went back. When I told the club about it they said they encourage family groups? LOL They have a sign that reads groups of 4 max when you sign in but no one enforces it. I now shoot trap and sporting clays and have a lot more fun doing it. Ill come back so day but for now I'm not missing it.


This is a double edged sword.... If you don't allow for a family or group of friends to shoot together, they won't come back and if they slow things down too much a lot of the people behind them won't come back. I think this is the biggest issue with getting kids into 3D or keeping adults... No one seems to know what the right answer is. The host club needs to set AND enforce rules for pace of play. My suggestion are any combination of these:

1) Use a Marshal to control flow on to the course and enforce group size.
2) Have a club member walking the course to see if anyone is slowing down the people behind them. 
3) Limit "Pull and Return" and "doubles". These seem to be where everyone gets backed up...

We almost always have a group of 5-6 shooters.... we "pull over" and let the faster groups "play through".... I can't understand why so many people refuse to do this?!?!?!?!


----------



## SixShooter14 (Nov 1, 2013)

HalonShooter60X said:


> This is a double edged sword.... If you don't allow for a family or group of friends to shoot together, they won't come back and if they slow things down too much a lot of the people behind them won't come back. I think this is the biggest issue with getting kids into 3D or keeping adults... No one seems to know what the right answer is. The host club needs to set AND enforce rules for pace of play. My suggestion are any combination of these:
> 
> 1) Use a Marshal to control flow on to the course and enforce group size.
> 2) Have a club member walking the course to see if anyone is slowing down the people behind them.
> ...


Same here. I was introduced to 3D last year and piggybacked with a group that I knew and had been together for years. I was the 6th wheel. This year we (as a group) introduced 5 more shooters. So obviously a group of 11 doesn't work. I split off with 3 others in my class and we shoot as a 4some. The older new guys shoot with a couple older members of our group, and the young with the young. And we all try to start 1 target off from the other. So even if one of our groups slows down the other we don't mind. And if a group of 2 or 3 is waiting on us, we all sit down and have some water and let them get around us.


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

Our club is doing okay. We have monthly 3D club shoots, no prizes or anything, free to members and $5 to nonmembers. Get about 30-40 people every month. Major invitationals with trophies, we have 2 per year, consistently get over 100, charging about $35 entry fee. We have cub, trad, and compound stakes to fit most everyone. 3D is very popular, second only to our indoor rounds.


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

Sprinke, does your club have a known 3D option? If so, do you think it would have the potential to be as popular as indoor?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

"Shrinking attendance"

I've been around 3d archery since the '80's. Basically when 3d was in its infancy.

For about the last 15 years the question as to why attendance has shrunk pops up every so often. In central Va. attendance was down last year and was down again this year. I know two ranges that have shut down this year. But before the downward trend of the last couple of years attendance trended upward for a few years. Before that attendance trended down and we had club closings. Locally for the last 15 or so years it's been a roller coaster ride of trending up and then trending down over 3 or 4 year periods.

Adults get bored with an activity and move on to the next adventure or challenge. I know many people realize that they will never be as good as they thought they would be so they move on. As much as we all preach that "it's all about the kids" if adults aren't into "it" then many less kids are getting exposed to "it". When it comes to an unhealthy "it" like smoking that is a good thing but when it comes to archery not so much.

I know when I got into 3d heavily in the early 2000's when I arrived at a shoot I was treated like I wasn't even there by most archers. Often the person doing the registration was the only one that was actually helping me get into a group. Soooo, if you want to help 3d archery to continue to exist locally....... 1. Actually go out of your way to pause and speak to new faces. Yes, I know inviting a stranger into your group can be cumbersome. 2. Promote the shoots. That means calling and inviting archers that are likely to beat you! Sell the _game_ and put your personal visions of your archery awesomeness on the back burner. 3. It seems archery clubs succeed for longer periods than do archery ranges that are businesses. Most likely because the motivation is different and the number of folks involved are greater and more fluid.


----------



## BeanHeadFred (Jul 24, 2018)

Thank you all for the encouragement and the wealth of info! I've been doing some research on my local clubs and I plan to give it a go soon! If any of you are ever in central AR for a shoot, let me know!


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Lots of good comments in the previous posts so I'll just add one thing my club does that helps attendance. Since we use a laptop to register archers, track their scores, and post the shoot results on our website, we have the ability to create a mailing list of our archers' email addresses. A week or so prior to each shoot, we send out a reminder email to those in the database. Participating in the email database is voluntary and we find that very few of our shooters opt out. 

Our attendance numbers are down very slightly but we are still getting good attendance. I believe that the loss of the 3dshoots.com website has had a detrimental impact upon most clubs' 3d attendance. It was a great tool for finding local shoots, as well as shoots in some other state when an archer may be travelling. 

Finally, one thing that I see a lot of clubs doing is using Facebook, instead of running a dedicated website. Clubs that do this need to make certain to display their shoot schedule near the top of the main page so that shooters who aren't registered on Facebook can readily view it. Otherwise, you may be losing attendees simply because they can't see your club's schedule.


----------



## Fisunshine (Sep 3, 2016)

This is an older post so hopefully this gets seen. I have been trying to get into 3D for about 3 years now. The rules and different classes for equipment are all very complicated. There are way too many in my opinion. I come from a pistol/3 gun background and still compete in that as well. It was a little difficult to understand at first but most of the guys you were shooting with knew what you were shooting by the equipment you had. Not the case at 3D events I feel. 

Where I shoot it is kind of Mix where some shoot ASA but most shoot IBO. hell most of the time we show up to a club they don’t even care what what you are shooting as long as you pay. They don’t keep score or post results or anything. That kind of sucks bc you never know how you stack up against the competition or if they do keep score if the guy that beat actually followed the same rules or shot the same yardage as you. 

I think the rules for equipment used needs to be paired way down. Hell I shoot open just bc I don’t understand half of the other ones ( joking ). 

IMHO it should be something like this 
Open: whatever you bring, vertical bow 
Limited: open but with short stabilizers12” and under and no magnification 
Hunter: 10” front bar max, multiple pins, no magnification, no moving sights after first shot. 
Those three can use release aids 
Compound fingers: same rules as hunter but no release. ( this is the revolver class. We all have the one guy who *****es bc he wants to shoot this way even though you know he uses a release when he hunts) 
Then your traditional classes. 

I don’t know enough about these just some thoughts


----------



## IMN2Archery (Jul 23, 2016)

sagecreek said:


> Our circuit is holding steady. We average around 90 shooters per shoot. Sometimes as much as 170.


Hey Sage do they still do the Bowhunters Jamboree in Union Grove??


----------



## 3dextremist (Sep 19, 2003)

Archery has pretty much died out here in rural KY. I just got back in to shooting after a 3 year break from archery only to find that most of the places we used to shoot have dried up..No indoor at all unless you drive almost 2 hours and at least 4 out of 5 3D shoots have closed down..Sign of the times? I don’t know but I guess I’ll try and be content shooting 15 yards in my back yard lol!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

IMN2Archery said:


> Hey Sage do they still do the Bowhunters Jamboree in Union Grove??


That's a great question. The answer is no. They quit about 5 years ago. 

But, I'm happy to say, that my club and another good club that I am friends with, decided to revive the shoot, we are doing a similar shoot with hopes that it will take off and be great again. :wink:

Union Grove was the North American Bowhunters Jamboree. We have come up with the North Carolina 3D Jamboree which I believe has some great enhancements. This year was our first year, and everyone seemed to have a really good time. We had 200 shooters, but still a far cry from 700. We are hoping to get around 400 this year. If you get a chance, search for North Carolina 3D Jamboree on Facebook and gives us a like.

Sage


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

I think one reason shooter numbers have declined is that more people are having to work on Saturdays and Sundays now. I would like to be able to shoot 3d but can't because of my work schedule.


----------



## IMN2Archery (Jul 23, 2016)

sagecreek said:


> That's a great question. The answer is no. They quit about 5 years ago.
> 
> But, I'm happy to say, that my club and another good club that I am friends with, decided to revive the shoot, we are doing a similar shoot with hopes that it will take off and be great again. :wink:
> 
> ...


Thanks I found it.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Guys have kids that are into soccer, baseball/softball, gymnastics/dance, so they get conflicted about attending the kids' games or shooting 3D...guess which one is gonna win. I know, they should get the kids into archery. But that's usually a tough sell because their friends are into stick and ball stuff.

What has killed clubs around here is the problem of expect three or four guys to do all the work...and they're often old geezers like me who just get burned out.

I'm not even gonna get into video games and cell phones.


----------



## andrewgiles_sio (Jan 21, 2016)

We’re seeing more around our area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

andrewgiles_sio said:


> We’re seeing more around our area
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where are you located?


----------



## andrewgiles_sio (Jan 21, 2016)

sagecreek said:


> Where are you located?


Southern Illinois 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

We've had a drop off in our area also. Like most clubs we have a strong core of 5 - 8 people who do all the work, and 20 - 30 that (if we are lucky) show up to the shoot. We instituted a known 45 a couple years ago, and it quickly became a popular group. I known Senior Known is huge at ASA events. I don't understand why so many are against it.

I'm hoping next year we can get more people out. At the very least I want to promote a big shoot in the summer to include trophies, food, and some kind of family events.

Advice would be appreciated.

Milo


----------



## moosetridamus (Dec 19, 2018)

*There's two 3D ranges in my area, not too much traffic, but i do wish there was. Even for more friendly competition or what not. When I go to the gun range, it's always packed... so maybe thats what killed the archery range... the GUN RANGE haha*


----------



## archergirl24703 (Dec 27, 2018)

I've shot 3D with my grandparents for almost ten years and they shot for years before that and participation in our local shoots is definitely down, even compared to the last year or two. When I first started out the shoots always had tons of people, now there are days when there are only a handful of cars. Even the big shoot in our area put on by the Issac Walton League in central NY is getting increasingly smaller. The first shoot I attended with them was huge and when my grandfather was a kid he remembers it even bigger but over the years it seems to be getting smaller and smaller. There are select groups of dedicated shooters in our league but aside from that it seems few people show up anymore.


----------



## Nockonater (Oct 8, 2007)

Seems like plenty of shoots in Texas around Dallas all the way down to San Antonio and Houston. I'm just getting back into it, so I can't say if the turn outs are higher or not, but they have shoots from January to August, then indoors too.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BoganOutdoors (Aug 4, 2018)

I recently started 3D shoots, rather than just practicing at our public 3D range.
The group hosting the tournaments are extremely friendly and willing to help. They are a non profit that really want to introduce youth to all types of archery. They have done extremely well growing relationships with local schools, organizations and vendors to help provide the best opportunity for youth to grow in the sport.
I will say that I was on a time crunch my first tournament. So the slower, more serious shooters began to stress me out. Mainly because it was suppose to be groups of two and they had four going through the same drawn out routine.


----------



## Rclark57 (Feb 14, 2019)

We had a really good turnout at our shoot 3 weekends ago. 100+ Shooters, however this rain is another story.


----------



## hunterNM (Jul 2, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## ArcheryAddict87 (Feb 11, 2019)

I’m newish to 3D but I’m getting everyone around me into to


----------



## ondavirg (May 15, 2004)

Any ideas for how to promote your shoots? Our club has also declined dramatically over the last couple years.


----------



## Kodakkid (Feb 24, 2019)

Wow. Reading this thread has killed my urge to build a place for indoor and outdoor 3D in the Wilson NC area.


----------



## geothechop (Feb 24, 2006)

Like to see more shoots in my area! It is such fun and great practice for hunting!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Kodakkid said:


> Wow. Reading this thread has killed my urge to build a place for indoor and outdoor 3D in the Wilson NC area.


Just do it. NC has a great 3D crowd.


----------



## bowhnt07 (May 5, 2010)

We are running slightly lower here in the upstate of SC


----------



## MI357 (Jan 26, 2015)

The Independent Archers Association has sparked some life into the Michigan and Midwest 3D world. They are getting 150-200 archers at their outdoor events and 90-120 at their indoor 3D events. The reception to the 3D crowd has been great. If you are in Michigan, Ohio, Indiana or Pennslyvania...check them out. iaaarchery dot com or on Facebook.


----------

